# Golden Pothos



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay. So I hear it's virtually impossible to kill a pothos. What if I want it to be at the top of the tank closest to the light?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

It'll be fine. Like you said, you can't kill it! :lol:


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

There's a good chance it would spread to that area anyway.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The only variety of pothos that might object to being close to the lights is the 'Jade' form, 'Golden' and 'Marble Queen' just get more verigated with more light (and more green with less), and 'Neon' aka 'Lime' pothos needs the higher light to do well. 'Jade' burns with higher light as it can't adapt to the higher light by getting varigation like the original 'Golden' does... and 'Neon' has the opposite problem of needing high light because its a bright green (think of it as having the same amount of green as a 'Golden' grown under high light, but spread out over the leaf instead of patterned) and can't darken (more chromataphores in the leaf) to adapt to lower lighting... it might not completely die off, but it won't do well.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Can you grow them as epiphytes?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They are a climbing vine, and will grow over anything it can get its roots on. I usually recomend having the plant originally start in the substrate, it will wonder all over the tank from there - this is how it grows typically in the wild. The juvenile form (what we use in our tanks) rambles around on the ground, finds something like a tree and begins to climb it, developing maturing leaves (30"+) as it grows up the tree. I think it benefits from having one part of the plant still getting nutrients from the soil, but the froggies will fertilize it where ever it grows lol.


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

So there is a different type for tanks? Or do you mean we start ours from cuttings so they start small? I will plant mine in the substrate and sort of help it up the wall.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Many vines, pothos and philodendrons included, have different "life growth stages", and unless your tank is 30'+, you're only going to see the "juvenile" stage lol. This is why pothos and some philodendrons have larger leaves when grown on a totem pole... its the plant growing larger as it gets higher from the ground. In most of our tanks I believe the pothos would max out at about 8" leaves... 

You only get "mature" pothos leaves at about, or over 30' up a tree, where the leaves can be 3 feet! Crazy... that's also the min size for the plant to bloom...


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! Thats really a pretty cool characteristic. I make deliveries to alot of office buildings and I always wondered why their pothos had such large leaves in the lobby of the building. I enjoy these parts of buildings because I can't say that I haven't taken any clippings. I have a lemon lime that I'm going to put in my viv. I think it's really cool. Lemon lime is a perfect name for it too.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sounds like you're talking about Philodendron "Brazil". It is indeed a neat plant...

http://www.wschowa.com/abrimaal/araceum ... brasil.htm


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If he's talking pothos and "lemon lime" he could very well be talking about Pothos 'Neon' aka Pothos 'Lime'.










I'm a major pothos fan, its just so useful (especially with tricolor) and this is one of my favorite pothos with SI anthonyi... red just SCREAMS on this plant as a background! The plant also just seems to glow... Philo. micans 'Lemon' is the same deal (but different leaf habit - tend to drap vertically instead of horizontally like pothos), a neon green-yellow (also requires higher light than the standard morphs, 'Brazil' does as well to show more of the lime green in the center).


----------



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine is green but has big solid white blotches of that color. I'll get a picture if I can.


----------

